# Please identify this algae/fungus



## Kas (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello....can anyone identify this growth in my aquarium? Here is some info:

29g cube
LED & T5 lights
Lightly planted
Canister filter
Eco substrate
DIY Co2 (yeast/soda/sugar)
Tank has been set up for approx 5 months
Growth first appeared 2 months ago

Only animals in tank are Red Cherry Shrimp...I do not feed them.
50% weekly water changes...1/2 RO 1/2 tap (well water)
8-10 hrs light per day

Here are the pictures: (I apologize if they're large)
I'm hoping someone can help me with this problem because it's overtaking the tank.....growing on rocks, wood and plants. Actually, it started on the plants and does not come off....even if using an electric toothbrush

Thank you!
Kathleen


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Except for the light color I'd say its Black Beard Algae (BBA) a member of the red algae family. Its typically caused by having at least 2 parameters out of whack. Unsteady CO2 levels - best at 30ppm, low nitrates, high iron are some factors typically that cause it. SAE and Flying Fox will eat it and your shrimp should.

Pruning, bleach dip or hydrogen peroxide to get it under control.

Seachem's Flourish Excel will also help.


----------



## Kas (Sep 9, 2011)

You may be right about it being beard/brush algae. Thanks! I started the first dose of Excel (1/2 capful) tonight. It's spread too much to trim the plants but tomorrow I'll do a bleach soak for 2 or 3 minutes. Sure hope I don't have to tear down the tank


----------



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

Try SAE. the only fish eat BBA.


----------



## Kas (Sep 9, 2011)

barclaya said:


> Try SAE. the only fish eat BBA.


Will the SAE eat the Cherry Shrimp?


----------



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't have a shrimp in my tank. but the LFS guy said fish will eat the small shrimp. or try to brush the drift wood and if possible, cut/trim infected leaf. some body told me BBA is parasite. it will slowly kill infected plant.


----------



## krcsasha (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes its Black Beard Algae! I has this bad algae! But now I kill them! I used Omniside (2.5 % glutaraldehyd)http://www.ebay.com/itm/CIDEX-METRI...&ps=63&clkid=6338700075085250718#ht_500wt_969
I did 16-20 cc/100L and after 5-7 days its gone! First it came to red color and after - grey and die!
Its SUPER! 
In the tanks I have pH 6.5-7.2 KH - 7 Co2 
I will recommended for everyone!
*God bless you!*


----------

